# Low T3?



## smokedog911 (May 20, 2015)

Hi

I am new here. Had my doctor check my levels, I am so tired, cold, not sleeping well, no sex drive, cleaning my brush daily. Currently I take .175 synthroid & .25 cytomel. They called today saying they were okay. My doctor is one that likes to give labs credit when they are normal. He tried to lower my Synthroid once with a bad result. Anyway, I am thinking he could raise my cytomel, My

FREE T3

2.58

2.5-3.9 PG/ML

From what I am reading it is considered at the low end and I may have a valid argument.

T4 (THYROXINE) RML

7.3

5.5-12.0 UG/DL

My TSH is

THYROID STIMULATING HORMONE

0.09

0.49-4.00 MCIU/ML

Any input on these levels would be appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

How long have you been taking replacement medications?

If I am reading correctly - you are taking 175mcg of Synthroid and 25mcg of Cytomel. That is a significant amount of thyroid replacement hormone.

Your FT-3 is definitely low and could stand to be higher, 3/4 of range is our goal.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 will give you the best idea of where your thyroid levels are. Total 4 is not as reliable and my experience with Total 4 vs. FT-4 is that they do not track at all together.

Have you had an ultrasound of your gland?

What antibodies tests have you had?

Do you have some lab history with ranges you could share?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Wow! That Free T3 is very low! Why is your doctor keeping you in such a bad place?

Do you think you can find a better doctor because if you don't you won't ever get well.

TSH is no longer relevant for dosing purposes when taking exogenous T3 such as Cytomel or Armour (T3 and T4.)

Info above.................

This is a very bad situation and I feel sorry for you.

Welcome to the board and do try to find a better doctor who "gets it!"


----------



## smokedog911 (May 20, 2015)

I have been on replacement for at least 15 years. Not at this dose, it increased with time. My free T3 about a year ago was 3.49. So there is a significant drop. Most doctors I think see numbers within range and think all is well. I have requested an increase of my cytomel. I am preparing to argue this with him especially because of the symptoms.


----------



## smokedog911 (May 20, 2015)

I am so excited. My doctors office called. He said I can take an additional 1/2 tablet and he will re-check my levels in 6 weeks. I am going to make sure he does a free T4 test also.


----------



## smokedog911 (May 20, 2015)

So now I am extra confused. My doctor, first says he does that free t3 and t4. Which he did last. This time he did tsh t3 & free t4. 
5/7/15. 
FREE T3 2.58 2.5-3.9 PG/ML 
T4 7.3. 5.5-12.0 UG/DL
TSH 0.09 0.49-4.00 MCIU/ML

So he increased my Liothyronine. So on 7/7/15 he rechecked me but ran

Tsh. .22. .49-4.00
Free t4. 1.12. .60 - 2.00 
T3. 1.8 .6-1.8

so since my tsh went up.. he increased my synthroid. Plan on asking why he switched test when he was supposed to be checking my free t3.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you clarify if you have had antibodies tests and an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T-4 and Free T-3 will give you the best idea of where your thyroid levels are. Total 4 is not as reliable and my experience with Total 4 vs. FT-4 is that they do not track at all together.
> 
> Have you had an ultrasound of your gland?
> 
> ...


Asking my questions again -

You absolutely need to insist your doctor run the FT-4 and FT-3 tests. If they refuse and , you can order them yourself here. You will not feel well until you get your FT-4 and FT-3 in mid to 3/4 of range.

A few tests in this bundle don't really matter but are included. Most important tests are included, FT-4 and FT-3 along with TSH,

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to lock this thread since there was another thread started with the exact same post here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/12289-confused-t3/#entry101211


----------

